# contact holiday reps



## gaz73 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,
can anyone tell me how to contact the holiday reps on the island, i assume they are the people responsible for hotel entertainment. I am moving out next year and want to bring football camps into the hotels(ayia napa, protaras area).Who do I need to speak to, any help please.
many thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Many people who come to Cyprus never come with a holiday company. By limiting yourself to holiday reps you will seriously limit your market. I suggest you contact hotels direct. Also, try contacting schools in the area that you will be operating. School kids have very long holidays and parents are always looking for things for them to do.

Also, do make yourself aware of football camps that already exist. Going into competition with existing businesses is not the best thing to do here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Babs makes a very good point gaz. What you should also bear in mind that numbers of hotel bookings fell by almost 30% this year and they are predicting even worse for next year so you should not rely on hotels alone but target people who live here.
But again as Babs says, you need to be very careful not to tread on the toes of any locals who run similar schemes. Football is very popular here and there are bound to be some local schemes and if they are struggling as much as other businesses here are at the moment you would not be wise to go set up in competition against them.

Veronica


----------



## gaz73 (Nov 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Babs makes a very good point gaz. What you should also bear in mind that numbers of hotel bookings fell by almost 30% this year and they are predicting even worse for next year so you should not rely on hotels alone but target people who live here.
> But again as Babs says, you need to be very careful not to tread on the toes of any locals who run similar schemes. Football is very popular here and there are bound to be some local schemes and if they are struggling as much as other businesses here are at the moment you would not be wise to go set up in competition against them.
> 
> Veronica


Cheers guys, I have been talking to the person who runs a club in paphos,, he has told me that nobody is running a club in limmisol at the moment so that was my first train of thought, however as you have said, the summers are long and i need to fill my time in more,, thanks for the advice.. I will bear it in mind.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there, don't know if you still need info on this but just in case you do.....

I think you will find that in general, unless the hotel is contracted exclusively by one tour operator, the reps won't be able to help you. hotel entertainment is not really part of a reps job (speaking from experience)

I can however refer you to One-stop entertainment who are based on kennedy avenue in kapparis, (paralimni) they provide entertainment to many hotels in the ayia napa/protaras area and also have a sister company one stop employment who will not doubt get you a job as a cleaner if your singing is not up to much. 

i think they are open year round, but don't have a number to hand, try googling them or send me a private message if you have no luck and i will take a stroll down there and see if i can get some contact details. 

good luck!
Terri


----------

